# estabilizador



## venon (Mar 15, 2006)

hola tengo un ciclomotor que me tira del magneto 12 v pero tiene picos de 24 30 volts y me quema las lamparitas me digieron que existen estabilizadotes como puedo armar uno. alguno sabe que me lo estabilice a 12voltios


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 15, 2006)

Compañero, no se que sea un ciclomotor, sospecho que es un generador de bicicleta, si es así, le sugiero que no le de tan rápido para que no haya picos  jaja.

Ya en serio, si el ciclomotor produce CA, recuerdo que con un diodo y una pila, se puede hacer un recortador de picos.

Si es DC puede utilizar un regulador 74xx las xx se reemplazan por el valor de voltaje que necesita, estos aguantan cierto voltaje superior al que deben de regular.

Eso es lo que se me ocurre para una bicicleta, ya que desconosco algún otro dispositivo pequeño y funcional para este caso.

Saludos


----------



## venon (Mar 19, 2006)

jeje un ciclomotor es una moto de cilindrada 50 una zanella v3 para ser esactos el arternador cuando trepa en bueltas a masomenos 5 rpms me llega a tirar 24 votios y las lamparas son de 12.
E l regulador cal culo que tien que ser 7412 no? si yo nesesito que me lo regule a 12v bueno ahora otra duda yo lo conoscoa ese regulador para ahora no me podras pasar el esquema alectrico para conectarlo por que realmente no se como conectarlo muchisimas gracias la verdad gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 19, 2006)

venon dijo:
			
		

> jeje un ciclomotor es una moto de cilindrada 50 una zanella v3 para ser esactos el arternador cuando trepa en bueltas a masomenos 5 rpms me llega a tirar 24 votios y las lamparas son de 12.
> E l regulador cal culo que tien que ser 7412 no? si yo nesesito que me lo regule a 12v bueno ahora otra duda yo lo conoscoa ese regulador para ahora no me podras pasar el esquema alectrico para conectarlo por que realmente no se como conectarlo muchisimas gracias la verdad gracias



Ahh, jeje, gracias pro la culturización , dices que es un alternador, por tanto produce corriente alterna, si le metes el 7812, solo estarías regulando un ciclo pero mal, ya que para que regule 12v a su entrada deben de llegar más de 12v, por tanto mientras sel voltaje pasa por 0 hasta que alcanza unos 14v desconosco que estaría pasando a la salida del regulador.

Ahora que si la salida del alternador esta rectificada entonces no hay ningún problema, el diagrama es bastante sencillo, solo ocupa el regulador y 2 capacitores.

Mire aqui esta un diagrama de una fuente regulada, usted solo necesitaría el LM7812 y los capacitores ahi sugieren ese valor, yo lo he hecho con capacitores de .1MicroF y funciona perfecto







Saludos


----------



## venon (Mar 19, 2006)

gracias capo te pregunto algo mas al subir el boltage mas sde 24 v no se quema el LM7812?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 19, 2006)

venon dijo:
			
		

> gracias capo te pregunto algo mas al subir el boltage mas sde 24 v no se quema el LM7812?



No compañero, trabaja desde los 14.5 hasta los 27v, puede verificarlo en su datasheet http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/85508/ETC/LM7812.html

Acabo de recordar que también puede utilizar un diodo zener, este funcionará aún si es CA, pero no me ha respondido si trabajará con la CA que produce el alternador o la rectifica antes de llegar a las lámparas????


Saludos


----------



## venon (Mar 19, 2006)

no haci como esta travaja con ac pero yo le conecte un motorsito electrico que anda con dc hacique la tengo ke retificar


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 19, 2006)

venon dijo:
			
		

> no haci como esta travaja con ac pero yo le conecte un motorsito electrico que anda con dc hacique la tengo ke retificar



Entonces el diagrama que le puse arriba le funcionará ya que también incluye rectificador.

Saludos y cualquier otro problema que tenga, aquí estamos.


----------



## venon (Mar 25, 2006)

ahi un problemita el 7812 a guata nomas de 2 a y yo tengo de consumo 3.5 a 4 Ampers tien que existir un modelo que aguante mas amperios


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 25, 2006)

venon dijo:
			
		

> ahi un problemita el 7812 a guata nomas de 2 a y yo tengo de consumo 3.5 a 4 Ampers tien que existir un modelo que aguante mas amperios



Seguro si lo hay, pro ejemplo uno en presentación transistor, maneja 500mA, en rectangular 1.5A o 1A, seguro hay más potentes.

Pero de cualquier manera, sabe hacer un regulador con zener??? Y si no, deme todos los datos y tartaré de diseñar alguno

Vinmax
Vinmin
RL (resistencia de la carga)
Voltaje de la carga
Intensidad de la carga

Saludos y haber si podemos hacerlo.


----------



## venon (Mar 25, 2006)

mm no se que datos dare el voltaje es 12 volt como ya sabes seba a mas de 24v 
el consumo es de aproximadamente 50 w la coeente es AC la tengo que combertir a DC ago el calculo y meda aproximadanmete de amperaje 4.16 A la idea es de este bichito que me estabilize la tensión a 12 v 
gracias y disculpa las malestias..


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 25, 2006)

venon dijo:
			
		

> mm no se que datos dare el voltaje es 12 volt como ya sabes seba a mas de 24v
> el consumo es de aproximadamente 50 w la coeente es AC la tengo que combertir a DC ago el calculo y meda aproximadanmete de amperaje 4.16 A la idea es de este bichito que me estabilize la tensión a 12 v
> gracias y disculpa las malestias..



No es molestia compañero, si algún día llega a ser un forero que ayude a los demás entonces la ayuda que se le ha brindado ha sido una buena inversión.

Deje me pongo a hacer algunos cálculos para su regulador. Cuál es el máximo de Intensidad que brinda su ciclomotor???

Saludos


Mire esto debe de servir, pónga un fusible de unos 5A, por si hubiera algún problema no se queme nada.


----------



## venon (Mar 25, 2006)

el maximo a pleno es de 4.16A ese esquema me regula a 12?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 25, 2006)

venon dijo:
			
		

> el maximo a pleno es de 4.16A ese esquema me regula a 12?



Debe de hacerlo, funciona así, el zener se encarga de mantener el voltaje en RL en 12v, como lo hace??? Por Rl pasan digamos que RL=100 Ohms y IRL=1.2A.

Entonces, si el voltaje sube, la corriente en vez de aumentar por la Rl se va por el zener manteniendo el voltaje en RL fijo, claro que el zenere tiene sus limitaciones de corriente, por eso poner uno de 5W.

Pero, creí que las bombillas eran las que trabajaban a 50W.

Se supone que debe estarle regulando los 12v, pero si hay demaciado corriente se va aquemar el zener y luego las bombillas por eso lo del fusible, si se quema el fusible habrá que hacer un circuito mejor por que ese no va a servir.

A cuántos W trabajan sus bombillas???

Un comentario, parece que no le convence el sencillo diagrama, pues en realidad un LM78xx, contiene un zener dentro, claro que un montón de cosas más, pero esta basado en la regulación con zener.

Saludos


----------



## mariachy (Oct 23, 2009)

ese esquema con zener no esta bien, de hecho un zener solo no sirve para esa aplicacion, amenos que sea del porte de una botella, los zeners estan diseñados solo para pequeñas corrientes o para tensiones de referencia o muestreo 3A o 4A es demasiado para un zener, por lo demas en los circuitos en paralelo es sabido que la tension de comun, y si despues de ese filtro existen 14v o mas, en la carga tambien existiran esos voltages ya que en ese esquema la carga esta paralela al condensador, y al zener de 12v le estarian llegando 14 o mas volts lo que posiblemente lo dañaria los zeners deven utilizarse con una resistencia limitadora en serie a la fuente de alimentacion o algun otro elemento limitador, y en el anodo y catodo del zener se encuentra nuestro voltage regulado (precariamente)

salu2


----------



## remi93 (Oct 17, 2010)

cual es el valor del transformador?????


----------

